# Alternative Obliterator models?



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of any models that would make good obliterators? apart from the GW ones 

Also, if not does anyone have an idea how to convert some Oblits?


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I've had some success kitbashing Chaos Terminators with Possessed bits. The possessed have a lot of arms that look like they are shooting some kind of energy weapon from them. I suggest putting a possessed head on too, ensuring the opponent is less likely to confuse them for regular terminators.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I've seen AoBR terminators converted into obliterators using alot of green stuff and chaos bitz, it workerd out very well but I reckon it would be alot easier with chaos terminators.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I have seen at least 10 threads on people converting their own oblitz and I can tell you that NONE of them were any good at all.

Its one of those concepts thats very hard to put into a model - its basically a model that changes shape - not really easy to show in a static form.

IF I was going to do it - I would get chaos terminators and replace their storm bolters with A SINGLE heavy weapon (different for each squad member). The whole many guns at once look never works, I dont even like the offical models.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

as others have mentioned Termies + GS = oblits.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've used Minotaurs as the basis for my WIP Obliterators...

Group shot:









Detail shots...Plasma Cannon Guy (I particularly like the scratchbuilt biomechanical plasma cannon on this guy):









Lascannon Guy:









And Multi-Melta Guy:

















There's still quite a bit of work to be done on them - for example, I think I only worked out how I want the leg armour to look last week - but hopefully this might give you some inspiration. The Minotaur models are big enough to be imposing buggers on the table, and have enough surface area to allow you to go suitably nuts with biomechanical gubbins...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've found myself that either a Terminator body or a Ork Mega Nob body, with added greenstuff and bitz, works nicely.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I take it all back - even unfinished those are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Could someone please change the title to "alternative Obliterator models for people who aren't Svartmetall?

Those are hideously good, Svart. 

I was needing a squad of them for my old Nurgle army (residing somewhere in Japan now) and used the Typhus model as the basis. Of course this is a terrible idea if you're not looking for Nurgly things. Lemme see if I have any pics of them...


----------

